# (NSFW and gore) - Bowhunters - think this accident is real or photo shopped?



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how this could have happened...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 14, 2015)

Over draw.  The bow probably had to long of a draw for the guy and/or the rest was set to far forward.  He drew, the arrow slipped out, panicked and wooosh through his hand.


----------



## digrar (Jan 14, 2015)

That's going to leave a mark, or 4.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 14, 2015)

"ouch! now where did I put my camera..."


----------



## Grunt (Jan 14, 2015)

Now that there is an attention getter.....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, overdraw. It's pretty common for people to use undersize arrows with an overdraw rest to get higher speed out of the bow without having to crank up the poundage since they're pussies.

I didn't buy into that shit with my old Matthews Q2XL though. I just did everything I could to increase the poundage.....and used carbons.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Now that would be a fun injury to deal with as a medic!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 14, 2015)

Here I am trying to figure out WTF he's still holding the bow in the picture. Oh, right... :wall::wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty handy with a bow and arrow if'n ya ask me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 14, 2015)

No blood.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> No blood.



I'm guessing it's a target and not a hunting arrow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> No blood.



I'll bet it would bleed like a mother fucker if the arrow were suddenly removed.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'll bet it would bleed like a mother fucker if the arrow were suddenly removed.



I doubt it. If you separate tissue as opposed to cutting it, it bleeds very little. If it was a target tipped arrow, it may not bleed at all unless it nicked/severed a blood vessel on the way through.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2015)

Bet I know what he said after it happened: 

Linky


----------

